# Accuair issue??



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

Ok i am currently working on trying to fix an on going issue..here is what i have


Accuair Switchspeed w/ VU4 manifold
Dual Viar 400 compressors
3gal Aluminum Tank
1 Optima Yellow top
1 XS power DS680 10farad capacitor
0 awg wire for both power and ground


WELL LONG STORY SHORT...THE ACCUAIR SETUP KEEPS KICKING INTO LOW VOLTAGE


I have run individual grounds.. Which have all tested as good grounds
I have a 120amp Alternator
and i am running 11.50 volts at the red wire (hooked to the compressor relay) and 11.50 volts at the orange wire (Ignition source) AND ITS STILL READING LOW VOLTAGE....the specs say this isnt suppose to go in to low voltage unless 1 of or both mentioned wires read low voltage (less then 10.50)....ANY INPUT...its driving me insane....

I HAVE REDONE THE GROUNDS FROM COMMON TO INDIVIDUAL GROUNDS AND BACK....and all grounds test at good grounds (hooked test light up to power and touched to ground and it lit up)


PIC OF THE SETUP


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

thats strange man. Im running a stock battery, stock alternator, dual 400s with a switchspeed controller and I have everything except the switchspeed ECU on a common ground, so only the ecu is separate and ive never had an issue. 

Just for the hell of it have you tried disconnecting your amp and running it to see if for whatever reason the draw from when that hits is doing it? Id call accuair if that doesnt tell you anything. could be something screwy in the ECU


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Is that only happen when the compressors are running? or all the time?


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Is that only happen when the compressors are running? or all the time?


only when the compressors are running. i have check with a volt meter when the compressors are running and they are pulling it down to 9.95-10.32 volts...does this mean i have a bad ground or something the voltage in the batteries was only 11.24 so i put them on a charger...:banghead:


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

Sounds like a bad ground, but maybe your battery isn't holding a full charge. 

I have a e-level setup with a common ground to where the rear seat belts bolt down and it works flawlessly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Is the car running? (If yes, then its your alternator)


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

all my grounds are fine (test light hooked to positive and touched to ground and test light lit up), ACCUAIR thinks that its an issue on their end.

My grounds = spare tire well ground down to metal with a screw through it....everything is tight...and tests out fine with all my back ground in car electronics a ground is a ground no matter how you look at it as long as when you use a test light it works like i described.. so im confident in my grounds, 

I have continued to screw around with it and i have rewired and the WIRE coming from my compressor relay (constant power) is connected directly to the extra battery. the ECU has its own ground, the VU4 has its own ground, and the ECU has its own dedicated Switched ignition. STILL does it, the compressors when running were not going below 11.4 volts on both the switched ignition and the constant which is a good amount above 10.5 volts..


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Is the car running? (If yes, then its your alternator)



Brand new alternator 120amp


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

erevlydeux said:


> If you're seeing 11V with the car on and no other significant load besides the compressors then your alt is ****ed or the wiring in between somewhere is ****ed.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk




yes that was helpful:what:


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

erevlydeux said:


> If you're seeing 11V with the car on and no other significant load besides the compressors then your alt is ****ed or the wiring in between somewhere is ****ed.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk




yes that was helpful


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

well further investigation has revealed that the battery fully charged is sitting at 12.50 volts, when the car is not running, when the car is running its still 12.50 volts, there for the BRAND NEW ALTERNATOR I HAVE JUST INSTALLED is not working properly.... ATLEAST IT HAS A 1 YEAR WARRANTY


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

May not be the alternator may be the wiring to the alternator. I see it all the time were the alternator harness has a break in the line. It goes from the alternator to a connector right in front of the transmission.


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

im gonna swap the alternator cause its a warranty replacement and when i have this one off im gonna inspect all the wires and make sure:thumbup:


----------



## VARA (Mar 7, 2021)

Hello, hope any of you see this message. I am having the same issue on a different car. I just upgraded the ECU from R9 to R10 and the R10 waterfalls down with red lights showing voltage below 10.5 while the car is running, or a booster on it, or even another car hooked up to it by battery. Did this issue ever get resolved? how did you do it? any ideas or thoughts are helpful!


----------



## mac.bagged.avant (Oct 11, 2018)

VARA said:


> Hello, hope any of you see this message. I am having the same issue on a different car. I just upgraded the ECU from R9 to R10 and the R10 waterfalls down with red lights showing voltage below 10.5 while the car is running, or a booster on it, or even another car hooked up to it by battery. Did this issue ever get resolved? how did you do it? any ideas or thoughts are helpful!


Had the same issue. I have a perfectly working R9 system and tried doing a upgrade to the R10 and couldn't get rid of the waterfalling red indicators, even after extensive troubleshooting. I put the R9 back in and chalked it up to likely a bad part.


----------



## VARA (Mar 7, 2021)

I figured it out… the R10 was just faulty. Buy a new one and try it again!


----------

